# what is your fursonality like



## darkdy50 (Aug 7, 2008)

i would lke to get to know my felow furs so plz tell me about your selves
im male, i like to sit at the far table so to speak, to be alone exept for my close friend, i hold gruges for long times eventhou i mite not look like i am, i beleave that all religons are right there just differnt vertions of the same story, i dont care if your gay, herm, bi etc. my moms are lesbin, im unsure of my sexuality, i like to play with pepoles heads by useing complex ridles and the like, i like to think of my self as a phlosifer of the mind, almost charged with theft, my favorit food is pineapple, my favorit color is gray, i like cold dark places, and i feel safe i inclosed places.:-D


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 7, 2008)

Right, notes:

-I'm currently nineteen
-I'm content to work on my own
-But I can work in a group if need be
-I'm a bit off the wall (I have the grill off a Mercedes-Benz in my closet)
-I believe in good grammar and spelling (*coughcough*)
-My favorite band is Super Furry Animals
-I may not look it, but I can fuck you up
-I like pulling subtle pranks
-My favorite color is white (first person to say that isn't a color gets kicked)
-I like lying in the dark
-I like wandering around in the dark
-I've done breaking and entering...twice...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 7, 2008)

ok ok... here I go

*I'm gay
*I'm a furry
*I'm as furry as the next guy
*I love James Blunt
*I don't have a second life account sadly -.-
*I would do anything for the furry fandom. I would love to contribute something. like, do a good deed to you guys. I love you guys!
*By "I love you guys" I mean, I respect the majority of furries out there, especially Wolfeedarkfang, tori belliachi, and really, just any other furry with good motives
*um... what else? uh, oh! my xbox live gamertag is NekoFox17
*I'm somewhat of a gamer
*I'm pacifist
*I'm hardcore pacifist
*you know what, let's just say I would never dream of resorting to physical violence as my answer to my problems
*I'm left handed! (^.^)
*I love to draw
*I suck at drawing
*I'm willing to defend a furry if need be it!
*I'm a huge nerd when it comes to science
*I love the thought of extra terrestrial life
*I love science XD
*I love fursuiters
*my all time favorite fursuiter is JD puppy (you'll know who I'm talking about when you go to a fur con XD)
*I'm a bit naive
*I'm kinda afraid of the dark
*I have an unhealthy obsession with british people/accents
*James blunt is sexy as hell
*I can remember most of the lines to just about any episode of adventures of sonic the hedgehog
*I like to sing
*I can't sing very well
*I'm pacifist, so I love everyone (mostly)
*I'm not fat
*I'm not hairy
*I don't live in my moms basement
*the last three facts were to prove that I'm not the trolls fitted steriotype
*I plan to make a fursuit one day
*I want to be added on encyclodpedia dramatica >_<


----------



## Nyro (Aug 7, 2008)

I wished I was named Antonio, not Anthony. I can be a very social person at times, yet conversely there are VERY few people I would consider a legitimate friend. I maybe have 2 if I'm lenient about it. You might say I'm a loner, but I kinda like it that way; so much privacy, haha! 

I'm straight as far as I can tell. Never been turned on by anything that has a penis, so I guess that's cool.

I am very open to new ideas and ways of thinking, I just don't always adopt them as my own 

I love martial arts, Wing Chun Kung Fu especially (Hence why I started a MA thread). 

I believe that many religions began because people sought answers that were generally impossible to answer at the time. Others came into being in order to set forth a path for people to live a better life not just for themselves, but for everyone around them. I also believe that many religions still persist to this day because people feel inadequate with themselves and underestimate the true potential of man and natural law.

I myself am not technically religious, you might say at the core I am an atheist, though I do base my personal conduct off of Buddhist and Taoist principles and ideals.

I love seafood. Fish helps you live longer and prevents alot of bad crap from happening to your body.

I love all types of music, ranging from classical to symphony metal to country to rap and RnB. I believe music is a reflection of a cultures beliefs and ideals, and is in some ways the voices of millions of people speaking to you at once.

I enjoy reading books and studying random things that pique my interest. It's a good habit, I just wish I developed it earlier in my life.

I like drawing as well, though I draw almost nothing but furry art because I'm a furfag haha! No joke....

I also like to think of myself as a philosopher, but then again EVERYONE on the internet seems to have a degree in science and philosophy. It gets real annoying sometimes when everyone's a pro on Einstein's theories.

I also take pride in my ability to type. That's what accidentally choosing keyboarding as an elective 3 years in a row in high school can do to you.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nyro said:


> I also like to think of myself as a philosopher, but then again EVERYONE on the internet seems to have a degree in science and philosophy. It gets real annoying sometimes when everyone's a pro on Einstein's theories.



I can't agree with you more xD

I love talking about astronomy/astrobiology... but then I hear a bunch of crap that I've never heard of... sucks when the topic you start becomes twice as intelligent as you... -.-


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 7, 2008)

input-> Me -> output

Not much to me.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 7, 2008)

Vagabond said:


> input-> Me -> output
> 
> Not much to me.



that tells me a lot about you ^_^


----------



## Nyro (Aug 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I can't agree with you more xD
> 
> I love talking about astronomy/astrobiology... but then I hear a bunch of crap that I've never heard of... sucks when the topic you start becomes twice as intelligent as you... -.-



Can't mention ANYTHING involving theoretical physics without being attacked. It's quite ridiculous, especially considering they're all THEORIES.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 7, 2008)

-Aged 26
-I absolutely love metal
-Strongly dislikes the vast majority of mainstream music, especially terrestial radio
-Am more introverted than extraverted but am working on that
-It takes a lot to piss me off to resort to physical violence
-Bisexual
-Disabled by some means
-I love a good read on what's going on around the world and home country's politics
-Centrist slightly leaning left
-Does not follow popular fashions or trends weither it be clothing or music
-Has a small group of furry friends he occasionally meets up on Long Island
-Long hair, can conform to the metalhead stereotype but besides that and music, it's hard for people to determine if he's not wearing a band shirt
-Has a hard time maintaining a "happy/smiling" look in photographs
-Nonreligious


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nyro said:


> Can't mention ANYTHING involving theoretical physics without being attacked. It's quite ridiculous, especially considering they're all THEORIES.



some people are total assholes about logic... oh you're wrong stupid! time doesn't bend space! light does! blah blah blah, I'm a total asshole! 

*cough*

btw, I watched you on FA... and I was just wondering... how are you Buddhist if you love to fight? plus, saying that you wouldn't hurt anything 0_o


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 7, 2008)

> > Originally Posted by *Vagabond*
> >
> >
> > _input-> Me -> output_
> ...


Continue. For a starting point, "management" is in one of my titles.


----------



## X (Aug 7, 2008)

I am:

>bi
>usually calm, but i do get teed off sometimes.
>i like golf, scuba diving, paintball/airsoft, swimming, sleeping, camping, hiking, ect..
>like music, rock, metal, alt.
>sleep too much XD
>visit this site too much.
>would like to attend a convention sometime.
>need to get an xbox 360.
>hate the beach(despite the fact that it is a mile away from me.)
>try to accept everyone views, religions, sexuality, ect.
>hate politics.
>like whoever likes me.
>suck at drawing.
>am a lefty.
>christian(flexible kind, i dont impose my views on anyone else)
>have *no* friends.


----------



## xiath (Aug 7, 2008)

hmm... depending on how i am feeling, i can ether be quiet and reserved, but tend to randomly do things or say random things.  Or i can be fairly social and VERY random (like the time i wore a lampshade on my head when i was SOBER at a party).  I like fire, very much, maybe too much, though i am a little more carfull since i set my hair on fire by accident about 2 months ago. 

and i just figured out that i am Bi (and taken atm *hugs Shomti*)


----------



## T.Y. (Aug 7, 2008)

*Im gay (but i dont act like it)
*I like AC/DC
* I like wrestling (ROH, WWF, and thats it)
* i love to Role play
 * i love to sing
 * I love the Maruy show
 *Likes Yiff, and some RL people
 * Watches Pay per view for free Illegally (im a naughty boy) lol
 * does a PERFECT Beavis Impression
 * I am planing to renew my charictor lol
 * Im proud to be a fur
 * i wish i had a fursuit
 * I dont smoke
 * I dont drink
 * I dont like furs with really big muscles (as in yiff)

thats about it lol


----------



## Magikian (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok...

- I LOVE to fight.
- Metal is my favourite genre.
- I play the Bass guitar.
- I'm a casual gamer.
- I sometimes hate someone even if I haven't met them. 
- I do Kendo
- I LOVE to fight. (Did I mention that?)
- I do shit in school, although I am actually smart.
- I hate a person easier than I like them.
- I am not very trusting
- I am currently listening to "Buckles" by Dry Kill Logic
- My favourite animal is a wolf, although my fursona is a fox.
- I'm straight.

That's it. :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 7, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> >would like to attend a convention sometime.



you should check out wikifur. it has ALL the information about fur cons

btw, where do you live? you should go to Midwest fur fest! that will be my first con ^_^


----------



## X (Aug 7, 2008)

> btw, where do you live? you should go to Midwest fur fest! that will be my first con ^_^



im in Florida so thats a bit of a stretch for me (gas prices )  so it will be a while before i go to one.


----------



## X (Aug 7, 2008)

also, thanks for referring me to that site  lots of needed info.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 7, 2008)

My personality I guess...
-Quiet around other people
-Bisexual
-Somewhat angry person
-Think about random things


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 7, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> also, thanks for referring me to that site  lots of needed info.



no problem. but if you're really desperate, do what I did a week ago... sign up for meetup.com xD

it's a site where people organize their own meetups and so on. like, if you feel like no one is a furry where you live, check that site out. there's always someone right next to ya willing to organize a little get together


----------



## Shomti (Aug 7, 2008)

-I am pansexual and don't care who knows it (as long as my parents don't get wind of it; in other words, I can spread it around all I want because it's the sort of thing people never mention to your parents). And, yeah, I know it's probable that whoever is taking the time to read this has no clue what it is to be pansexual. It's where you don't consider gender OR species to be a barrier. That, combined with my unusual beliefs (which I'll mention later, in passing), means I've had mates without any physical body whatsoever. :3 Like a ghost but not.

=I am... unusual. :3 Everywhere I go there are just a few things that make me stick out. Like, I stick out here because I'm otherkin, and I've got the beliefs that I do (like I said I'll mention those in passing later), and... let's face it, I'm as arrogant as all Hell. That's my only fault, by the way.

+I am purposefully using different signs for the bullets because I'm easily bored and figured that'd help me keep myself amused while writing this.

* I'm a grammar Nazi, since I've got a natural knack for grammar, and it pisses me off to no end when someone has bad sentence form. >.<

#My beliefs are unusual and basically... *frowns, trying to figure out how to explain it briefly* Take extradimensional geometry, quantum physics, and psionics, then put them all together. That's a pretty accurate explanation, I guess.

@I'm miserable almost all of the time if I haven't got a mate. Currently, I do in fact have said mate. *snuggles Xiath* Mine.

~I do not deny any claims of insanity posed towards me. I find insanity a much more likely explanation for my beliefs and experiences than them being actually true. But I do believe them, which is all that matters to me. Only thing is, I don't want to get put in an insane asylum, so I have to make sure to point out that by the first amendment I am allowed to believe whatever the Hell I want. In this country, at least.

%I am stubborn as all Hell when it comes to beliefs. But I don't really consider that a fault... well, I don't consider arrogance a fault either.

}I don't often say that I'm arrogant IRL. Instead, I say that I am rightfully proud of my intelligence. Which, by the way, isn't exactly a lie. It's just that other people call being proud arrogance. Pride is good until you throw the baby out with the dishwater, which I haven't done yet. Actually, I hate kids, so maybe that'd be a good thing in my case.

`I hate kids. :3 Part of my motivation for wanting a fursuit is being able to look at a kid and not have an impulse to kick it. Of course, toddlers and babies, those aren't exempt. DX They'll drool on me. ;_;

$I am fast running out of symbols to use. This is irritating me to no end, and I may end up using numbers.

^I am, in all seriousness, a genius. IQ tests are fun. :3

I've run out of symbols. ;_; That means I'm done.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 7, 2008)

I respect people who acknowledge their intelligence... but not for people who choose to... kinda make others feel like shit about it T_T 

I too use good grammar, except for the occasional wtf, or dun... I fucking despise the use of "epic fail"... it shows NO sign of intelligence within that person, but rather, impatience, and unwillingness to hear the other side of the story... a.k.a trolls... also, I hate the internet language (epic fail, ninja'd, ROFLOL etc.). it's just plain stupid as hell

I love the yiffness
I grow tired of hearing straight people talk about women with big tits...
I grow tired of straight people
I'm a bit of a heterophobe
um... what else?... I love the thought of extraterrestrial life


----------



## Monak (Aug 8, 2008)

- I have been a fur most of my life , but did not discover there were others like me till about 4 years ago and then discovered the fandom a short while after that.

- I am a lazy cat at heart who loves to take naps in the sun.

- Though I am lazy at heart I am always out in the wonders of the world enjoying the gifts nature has given us.  Which tends to mean if I am cat napping it is somewhere under a tree or on a beach.

- I once killed a deer hunting by falling out of the treestand and landing on top of it.  Later that week I shot myself in the foot when I snagged the trigger of my rifle on a branch.  I don't do much hunting anymore.................

- I love swimming.  I mean I really love it I will go to the beach at noon and stay in the water till midnight.  

- My favorite food is steak , but it has to be RARE (cooked to about 95 to 105 degrees)

- My favorite drink is Dr. Pepper.  Favorite alcoholic drink is Knob Creek.  

- I met the love of my life two years ago and have never been happier.  She is the best thing to ever happen to me.

- I am an artist and an author.  I have writen two books and am working on a third.

That is pretty much me for the most part.


----------



## Lost (Aug 8, 2008)

We we go
[0] Bi (till I can decide)
[1] I love to play video games (they consume my free time)
[2] A UT3 mapper 
[3] Big Sci-fi geek
[4] Even bigger Tech geek
[5] In college
     -Major: Video Game design/programming
     -Minor: Astro Physics
[6] Been a furry for almost 6 yrs now (well that how long I known about the Fandom)

Well that's a bit about me.  If you like what you read feel free to message I'm here most of the time.


----------



## FurryFox (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, here's some stuff about me I guess ...


My favorite color is pink.
I am â™‚
My favorite shirt is one that says "It's all fun and games untill the flying monkeys attack."
I like types of currency rarely used ... such as 2$ bills.
I am gay.
I wear a pink hat named Skully.
I wear a suede jacket named Jackie.
My second favorite color is red.
I am fourteen years old.
I own a Gameboy Advance (not SP)
I have been diagnosed with ADD by total strangers.
I have electrocuted myself 3 times unintentionally and twice intentionally.
My favorite knock-knock joke is:
Knock-Knock!
Who's there?
Dwayne.
Dwayne who?
Dwayne the bathtub i'm dwowning!


My lucky number is 13.
I hate having to clean dishes with oatmeal caked onto it DX
I am the only one so far who has used the BBcode bulleting feature.
My favorite baseball team is the St. Louis Cardinals.
I found the furry fandom because of watching a certain episode of CSI (and I still love it)
My birthday is on the same date that Jack the Ripper's first victim died (depressing)
I am constantly being called a she in real life.
My favorite playing card is the Joker card.
I cannot sleep with the lights on.
I have hallucinated in the middle of math class and was  expelled because of it.
My favorite sport is inline skating.
My favorite dance is Caramelldansen  (sp?).
I wish I was a girl so that I could be a lesbian.
My third favorite color is black.
I have been diagnosed with ADHD by complete strangers.
I have worn high-heels in public.
I go through a pair of shoes in 4 months.
I own more than 5 hats.
My Latin teacher "convinced" everyone in my class that I was a malfunctioning robot.
The only Gameboy Advance game I own is Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue.
I have dark brown hair and light greenish brown eyes.
I sometimes wear my "REAL-D" glasses in public.

Well that is all I can think of right now ... may be updated later.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 8, 2008)

mmm About me...

Well... 
-Im usually the reserved/quiet type until i get confidence around other people.
-I like to play video games, but lately i have felt its like a waste of time and feel pressure everytime i put the control in my hands.
-I have low selfsteem and i feel myself a lot more stupid than i really am (hope).
-I like drawing but i suck, so i try to practice more.
-Sometimes i consider myself asexual because i dont feel really atracted to sex (i just enjoy being around nice people, women or men).
-My favorite colors are orange and blue.
-I cant taste flavor on one side of my tongue
-I can quote a lot of phrases from the simpsons and futurama
-Would like to buy a dog collar and wear it but im shy :S
-I like to eat healthy food and drink only water (but my family don't)
-I'm a lazy person but still i exercise.
-I love cold seasons and hate the beach.
-I love to read books but sometimes i just left the book in the middle of a sentence and when i remember its already the next week 
-My lucky number is 4
-usually i wear the same pants over and over again for a month (i do wash them)
-I love ice cream 
-I usually remember/notice little details other people don't

mmm i dont know what more...

oh yeah... I would like to go some day to a con =D


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Aug 8, 2008)

Some facts about me:

-I hate it when people tack 'fur' onto everything. THERE ARE PERFECTLY FINE NORMAL WORDS ALREADY, USE THEM.

That is all.


----------



## iBurro (Aug 8, 2008)

Err...

- 19
- Asexual. One word about microbiology and I'll rip your teeth out with a salad fork.
- Loathes self to the point of concern
- Quiet
- Doesn't live up to fursona's reputation unless angry

Err... And usually I only jump into a conversation if it's something intelligent or about anime. XD
 Only anime and only one-on-one if IRL. I tend to be overlooked in real life if I'm in a crowd. o-o;


----------



## Aden (Aug 8, 2008)

-Male
-Pansexual, I suppose
-Hates the word "fursonality" with a passion


----------



## Takun (Aug 8, 2008)

Gay
I have a really really out the sense of humor and to an extent don't care who I offend with it.(I yelled fire in the movie theatre at Dark Knights midnight opening >.>)
6'8"
Learning Guitar
Love me some alternative and indie rock
Don't care for much of the female furry art...(animals with bigtits...weird me out for some reason)
Majoring in Computer Science
Love my personal space from time to time
Luvvvvv my cats to death
Late night person
Never eat breakfast
Used to be a huge gamer...just quit randomly....

yeah I'll think of more...maybe.

ps your spelling killed my eyes...just letting you know...


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *I have an unhealthy obsession with british people/accents



Which type? <(n_n)>

Posh accent?
Farmer's accent?
Brummie accent?

<(^,^)^


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 8, 2008)

im glad that so many peple wrote back to me,
and im sorry about the tidle, it was late and i was thinking about a fursona, have you ever been runing on only a half a pot of coffe, and 2 days strait of genetics study, it hard. maybe not the hardist thing, but, hay its still hard


----------



## Jack (Aug 8, 2008)

*I'm currently 16.
*I'm a heterosexual male.
*I'm anti predigest.
*I'm proud to call myself a furry.
*I'm anti racist.
*I'm Baptist Christian.
*I'm very calm (non volatile.)
*Slightly vain (my body means allot to me.)
*I like to defend others.
*I'm 6'4" 210 lbs, brown hair, blue green eyes.
*I love jokes (I laugh really easy.)
*I like the dark.
*I like rainy days.
*I like the outdoors.
*I'm kinda shy.
* I hate it when people call me stupid, or use any variation of the word. (I AM NOT STUPID!)
* my favorite hobbies are drawing and football.
* I don't like any candy other than chocolate (chocolate is my weakness.)
*I like getting scared.
*I like some childish games (like hide and go seek.)
*I don't watch much tv (I do watch movies though.)
*I don't play many video games.
*I hate boardgames.
and that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 8, 2008)

darkdy50 said:


> i would lke to get to know my felow furs so plz tell me about your selves
> im male, i like to sit at the far table so to speak, to be alone exept for my close friend, i hold gruges for long times eventhou i mite not look like i am, i beleave that all religons are right there just differnt vertions of the same story, i dont care if your gay, herm, bi etc. my moms are lesbin, im unsure of my sexuality, i like to play with pepoles heads by useing complex ridles and the like, i like to think of my self as a phlosifer of the mind, almost charged with theft, my favorit food is pineapple, my favorit color is gray, i like cold dark places, and i feel safe i inclosed places.:-D


 I guess my fursona if I had to let it out would be short trigger like killing my friend will make humanity end or something like that !


----------



## Zpyder (Aug 8, 2008)

- I'm a 19 year old guy.
- I'm gay and a civil rights activist. To me it doesn't matter how you act as long as you believe and trust in yourself.
- I have just accepted myself as a Furry.
- I spend a lot of time contemplating.
- I'm very open minded to many ideas, religions, philosophies, morals, etc.
- I try to look for the good in society and people, at the same time I do however remain cautious and can become defensive.
- I find I have way too many hobbies to juggle although it comes from my passion to learn interesting skill abilities. My interests range from paintball,    music, video production, theatrical haunted houses, to make up, and many other random things. 
- I try to help anyone who needs assistance.
- I am a good listener who pays attention to all the minor details a person may be emitting from body language to tone of voice.
- I have very few fears although the fear I do have can some times lock my mind into a vault.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 8, 2008)

My _fursonality_? What the fuck heck is that?


----------



## moogle (Aug 8, 2008)

hiya kupo! my fursonality is a little on the silly side (>.>) and is always offering hugs, btw, here is yours ^.^ *offers a moogle hug*


----------



## MaxRaine (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok let's see...

*I'm currently 24
*I'm straight
*I'm single
*I'm a virgin *cries*
*I'm suffer from social phobia irl
*I can be overly social online
*I'm lazy as hell
*I'm very open minded
*I don't mind gay people or porn
*My fursona is bi
*I'm probably desperate xD
*I'm constantly depressed
*I'm so good at hiding my depression that when I tell people that I am depressed they look at me in disbelief
*I'm generous pinch penny (is that the word?) I don't mind treating my friends to stuff but I hardly ever spend any money on myself =P
*I only have 3 friends irl, but I only meet them irl about three times a year...
*I love chatting (Feel free to add me on MSN if I haven't scared you away with this list xD )
*I don't enjoy yiffing (Perhaps I will when I've experienced the real thing and the cyber stuff doesn't only depress me further)
*I'm a gamer
*I'm a loner (Thus my fursona is called Lone)
*I don't like big boobs... really, they're sacks of fat...
*I don't think I'll ever consider a fursuit, to me that's only an attempt to fool oneself.
*I dislike too overweight people
*I dislike myself for being overweight
*People tend to open up to me, telling me very personal stuff even if they hardly know me and I always try to be as supportive as I can
*Despite all the negative stuff up there people usually find my company enjoyable and I'm usually trying my best to be entertaining

I think I just scared away most people who read this...


----------



## mctanuki (Aug 8, 2008)

*I'm 23 years old
*I'm a rapper
*I'm an atheist
*I'm a (small "L") libertarian, who is considering voting (big "L") Libertarian in the upcoming election, since WA will elect Obama anyways
*I'm a transgender person
*I'm pansexual
*I have a fetish for nerds (like WOAH)
*I have a little girl, who is almost 7 years old
*I named her after a Star Trek character and a Blues Brothers song
*I'm a pirate, no kidding
*I know the only way to keep John Malkovich from anally raping you
*I really dig America
*I'm really into superheroes and comics
*I can't stand pretty much every video game made since Ocarina of Time
*I love LARPing
*I wear a tail and ears
*I'm really into Steampunk, Clockpunk and Dieselpunk
*I would totally fuck you. Yes, you, reading this right now. Srsly.
*I'm a former alcoholic
*I don't have the greatest mental health
*Or physical health, for that matter
*I don't even own a TV. I download everything I watch.
*I really dig old guns - flintlocks, percussion and the like
*I can give advice, most usually from personal experience, on pretty much anything. I have yet to get complaints on the usefulness of this advice. It's like a superpower.
*I have something like 40 gigs of mp3s, and I don't find this to be a sufficient supply of music
*I hope to eventually become a high school English teacher
*I'm in a movie! Like, a real one! It's pretty awesome. You know, for me.
*I do magic and mentalism tricks
*I give people nicknames when I like them
*You probably stopped reading a while ago
*If not, I wasn't joking about gettin' it on with you. Let's hook up.
*I multitask like a madman. A common occurrence for me is to be talking to four or five people, browsing the web, watching a movie, reading a comic book, burning DVDs, and writing a song, and being pretty bored.
*I have a really hard time deciding between purchasing a Victorian frock coat, buying new computer hardware, or paying the water bill
*No, really, come on. I give great head, ask anybody.
*My favorite thing to do is wander about town with an engaging person, purchasing things in various shops, and generally hanging out
*When I was little, I was in a gifted program at school. When I got older, I went to an alternative school for dropouts. I got way more out of the second one.
*I am a pervert like you have no idea. I even creep myself out sometimes. And that just turns me on more. I'd say I need help, but it's so damned much fun.
*If you ever talk to me, at all, I will hit on you. Don't take it personally, it's just how I relate to people.
*But don't get me wrong, I'm still down for some sex. What are you into? Vanilla? Light bondage? Fursuits? I'm down.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 8, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> I think I just scared away most people who read this...



Damn... you sound like me >.>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 8, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Which type? <(n_n)>
> 
> Posh accent?
> Farmer's accent?
> ...



this type of british accent


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 8, 2008)

lets see
i'm 21 wewt!! i can legally drink *gets mega drunk!
I male *wheres the hawt chicks at!!
I am a Snow Leopard =^-^= purrrrrrr
I am what most tend to call Deranged and totally insane
I do RP work as a geneticist when playing as my Fursona
I am a lol-image maker as due to the insane and deranged thing :twisted:

I also am known to be quite a pest on Second Life
I make and sell very nice things on SL
some of which are proudly displayed in my gallery.
hehehe

all in all i'm evil and deranged and cute

what could be more dangerous then that

FEAR DAH CUTE!!! IT SHALL RULE YOU ALL!!! MWUHAHAHAHAHA
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> I male *wheres the hawt chicks at!!



you won't find a "hawt chick" on a site with 80% males, and 50% of them being bi or gay... so, good luck with that... xD


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you won't find a "hawt chick" on a site with 80% males, and 50% of them being bi or gay... so, good luck with that... xD



lol:lol:


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 8, 2008)

I have no Fursonality.
I like my human personality. ):


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Teirtu said:


> I have no Fursonality.
> I like my human personality. ):



aw cmon... that's like saying you're ashamed of the furry fandom =2


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> aw cmon... that's like saying you're ashamed of the furry fandom =2



Unpossible!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Aden said:


> Unpossible!


UN-impossible! (I think that means possible)

there are too many furries ashamed of being one...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

I dont have a fursonality right now, still working on my fursona. But it'll probably end like me anyway.

I'm the kind of guy who'll talk to you about anything, I spend a lot of time of Wikipedia so I'll always have something to bring into the conversation. I like listening to people talk and learning all about them, I'm good at this anyway because I have problems speaking but I really do care.

I'm extremely tolerant, if you like something I hate I'm not going to rage up on you, I'd ask why you like it get over the hate and move on. I'm not a big fan of large gatherings, I like small low-key events more where I can actually connect with people.

And above all else I like having fun with people, sometimes the fun may include breaking a few trespassing and vandalism laws but never anything serious^^.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I dont have a fursonality right now, still working on my fursona. But it'll probably end like me anyway.
> 
> I'm the kind of guy who'll talk to you about anything, I spend a lot of time of Wikipedia so I'll always have something to bring into the conversation. I like listening to people talk and learning all about them, I'm good at this anyway because I have problems speaking but I really do care.
> 
> ...



I too spend a lot of time on wikipedia... lol, now I know of at least 5 new 3d animated movies from 3 different foreign countries xD

I love breaking the law to an extent... I love tresspassing because of the thrill... I love it xD hell, I used to hang with my friend and sometimes, we'd go to our old elementary school, and sneak around, and we'd give ourselves "missions" (yes I know, I'm such a child >_<) like: sneak into the cafeteria after school, when no one is there, and buy a soda from the pop-machine! haha! I'm evil!

sry, I talk a lot when it comes to stuff I love.

one day, you and I should tresspass your elementary school secretfur ^_^


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> aw cmon... that's like saying you're ashamed of the furry fandom =2



Maybe I kind of am.

Maybe you can make one for me, lol.


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> one day, you and I should tresspass your elementary school secretfur ^_^



Hey Hey if people are going to sneak around an old school I'm coming along I love that kind of stuff and running from the po-pos is fun.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Teirtu said:


> Maybe I kind of am.
> 
> Maybe you can make one for me, lol.



nu! if you're ashamed... you must get used to being a fur... go outside and shout, "I'm furry and I'm proud!"... actually, nevermind... you might get shot >_<


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I too spend a lot of time on wikipedia... lol, now I know of at least 5 new 3d animated movies from 3 different foreign countries xD
> 
> I love breaking the law to an extent... I love tresspassing because of the thrill... I love it xD hell, I used to hang with my friend and sometimes, we'd go to our old elementary school, and sneak around, and we'd give ourselves "missions" (yes I know, I'm such a child >_<) like: sneak into the cafeteria after school, when no one is there, and buy a soda from the pop-machine! haha! I'm evil!
> 
> ...



Damn we should, its got brand new fencing so it'll be a fun challenge as well. Everytime I trespass I take back a sign as a souvenir, last thing was two emergency exit signs from the local dole offices^^.

And what's childish about having missions? Everytime we go out me and my friends play Metal Gear Solid with each other.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> Hey Hey if people are going to sneak around an old school I'm coming along I love that kind of stuff and running from the po-pos is fun.



lol, the po-pos xD

I get my inspiration from lifetime movies! yup... where the woman always wins, and the men are pigs! 

well, maybe one day, if you decide to room with some furs, I hope you room with me ^_^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Damn we should, its got brand new fencing so it'll be a fun challenge as well. Everytime I trespass I take back a sign as a souvenir, last thing was two emergency exit signs from the local dole offices^^.
> 
> And what's childish about having missions? Everytime we go out me and my friends play Metal Gear Solid with each other.



oh ho! metal gear solid eh? give me a bandana babeh! 

ya know, when I turn 18, I'm gonna post a thread, and invite anyone (ahem, not quite anyone.. more or less, who I find to be "fun") to room with me!


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree "missions" are kick ass.  I trespass all the time in old abandoned asylums and factories.  To take pictures that is, seriously I love abandoned photography.  Getting in and not getting caught is the thrill of it all!


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> nu! if you're ashamed... you must get used to being a fur... go outside and shout, "I'm furry and I'm proud!"... actually, nevermind... you might get shot >_<


But...
I am a human.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

King Gourd said:


> I agree "missions" are kick ass.  I trespass all the time in old abandoned asylums and factories.  To take pictures that is, seriously I love abandoned photography.  Getting in and not getting caught is the thrill of it all!



oh, I happen to be a photographer! all the more reason we should hang out some time! ^_^


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

ya sure.........:shock:


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, the po-pos xD
> 
> I get my inspiration from lifetime movies! yup... where the woman always wins, and the men are pigs!
> 
> well, maybe one day, if you decide to room with some furs, I hope you room with me ^_^



Hey I'm up for it. Once I finish college and get a good game job. I'm all up for furry house mates :grin:


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

just name the time and the place....unless its like in 2056 or on Mars.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh ho! metal gear solid eh? give me a bandana babeh!
> 
> ya know, when I turn 18, I'm gonna post a thread, and invite anyone (ahem, not quite anyone.. more or less, who I find to be "fun") to room with me!



Can I room with you? I want to explore the world when I'm older, and America is a place I know nothing about. (What age are you now? I need some time to squeeze Europe in^^)



King Gourd said:


> I agree "missions" are kick ass. I trespass all the time in old abandoned asylums and factories. To take pictures that is, seriously I love abandoned photography. Getting in and not getting caught is the thrill of it all!



There's an abandoned factory near my house you'd have loved. The council never switched off the power to it, so we switched on some of the lights and conveyor belts. It was just like MGS2^^. But then those heartless monsters tore it down


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> Hey I'm up for it. Once I finish college and get a good game job. I'm all up for furry house mates :grin:



that's what makes me wonder if I'd be a bad room mate. cause I'll be honest. I don't have a good job or anything. but trust me, if it came down to it, I could NOT accept being a bad room mate. I would repay the favor somehow ^_^

edit: secretfur, I'm 17

edit x2: any ideas of a place to live?


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

ugh, running into the same problems at my local abandoned asylum.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

Getting a new room mate in a few weeks for college.  I have no idea who it is so yea....can only hope for the best.


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's what makes me wonder if I'd be a bad room mate. cause I'll be honest. I don't have a good job or anything. but trust me, if it came down to it, I could NOT accept being a bad room mate. I would repay the favor somehow ^_^
> 
> edit: secretfur, I'm 17



Hehe its ok an entry level programming job can be close to 100K a year. I can handle missed rent every now and then ^^ and about favors idk...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's what makes me wonder if I'd be a bad room mate. cause I'll be honest. I don't have a good job or anything. but trust me, if it came down to it, I could NOT accept being a bad room mate. I would repay the favor somehow ^_^
> 
> edit: secretfur, I'm 17



Same age then. Are you serious about moving out when you're 18? I was thinking of waiting a while, maybe go to university.

But if this half-baked plan ever comes to fruition I'm up for it. Is Arizona nice?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> Hehe its ok an entry level programming job can be close to 100K a year. I can handle missed rent every now and then ^^ and about favors idk...



um... for the record, I wasn't implying "favors" to be... you know xD

edit: secretfur, I'm gonna be honest. my life isn't great living with my family... from my step dad being a total ass, to my father kicking me out for being gay, I can't wait to move out

also, arizona sucks... ^^


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> um... for the record, I wasn't implying "favors" to be... you know xD



Lol, you dirty boy xD


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> um... for the record, I wasn't implying "favors" to be... you know xD



Lol i know couldn't pass up making an awkward moment...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> Lol i know couldn't pass up making an awkward moment...



well, I'm not denying that I could fall for someone I room with. but I'm not some man whore >_<


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, I'm not denying that I could fall for someone I room with. but I'm not some man whore >_<



hahaha i would never imply that I'm to nice for it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

You two should live together, it'd make for  many a laugh.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah, you's is funny


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> hahaha i would never imply that I'm to nice for it.



so you're saying you're a mean person?... oh screw that! you're out!... jk xD

btw, any photographers out there?

edit: I smell a sitcom!


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

New on NBC Two and a Half Furs.....

and yes photographer..


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> so you're saying you're a mean person?... oh screw that! you're out!... jk xD
> 
> btw, any photographers out there?
> 
> edit: I smell a sitcom!



Kindof, only problem is I've got a shite camera^^


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> so you're saying you're a mean person?... oh screw that! you're out!... jk xD
> 
> btw, any photographers out there?
> 
> edit: I smell a sitcom!



lol i can see the commercials now!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Kindof, I take pictures of scenery and the environment mostly. I try to capture how I felt when I took them.
> 
> Only problem is I've got a shite camera^^



...I don't have a camera T.T I borrow my friend's camera every now and then.

anyway, I'm trying to get paid for pictures I take


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ...I don't have a camera T.T I borrow my friend's camera every now and then.
> 
> anyway, I'm trying to get paid for pictures I take



Paid? I just do it for fun. It'll be the same when I learn to draw, I could write you an instrumental if you like.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Paid? I just do it for fun. It'll be the same when I learn to draw, I could write you an instrumental if you like.



...write me an intrumental?... wuzzat?

and secret: for me, it gets to the point where, I'll sell anything, as long as I get money... I need money badly for my age


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ...write me an intrumental?... wuzzat?
> 
> and secret: for me, it gets to the point where, I'll sell anything, as long as I get money... I need money badly for my age



Musical instrumental, I'm a guitarist.

I need money as well, but only about (calculates) $25 dollars a week for beer and blank dvds.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Musical instrumental, I'm a guitarist.
> 
> I need money as well, but only about (calculates) $25 dollars a week for beer and blank dvds.



and I'm somewhat of a pianist ^_^ I'm not great, since I never took lessons, but I play so much, I tend to teach myself

well, for me, I'm gonna need... $800 for my road trip to midwest fur fest in november... and so far I've saved up... $48 luckily my birthday is in 1 month, so I might get $100 for my b-day

I don't just need a quick buck... I need a quick hundred bucks TT_TT I even tried online paid surveys


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> and I'm somewhat of a pianist ^_^ I'm not great, since I never took lessons, but I play so much, I tend to teach myself
> 
> well, for me, I'm gonna need... $800 for my road trip to midwest fur fest in november... and so far I've saved up... $48 luckily my birthday is in 1 month, so I might get $100 for my b-day
> 
> I don't just need a quick buck... I need a quick hundred bucks TT_TT



lol. You're lucky though, I'm trapped on a little island with noplace to go. Someday I'll get out though, you just feel isolated at times.


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> and I'm somewhat of a pianist ^_^ I'm not great, since I never took lessons, but I play so much, I tend to teach myself
> 
> well, for me, I'm gonna need... $800 for my road trip to midwest fur fest in november... and so far I've saved up... $48 luckily my birthday is in 1 month, so I might get $100 for my b-day
> 
> I don't just need a quick buck... I need a quick hundred bucks TT_TT



Lol you have a long way to go there man I wish you luck!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> you just feel isolated at times.




isolated isn't the start of it... I've never been out of arizona in my life... I've never even been out of glendale! (my city)

I went to a few airport sites, to try and arrange tickets to fly there... about $400... yea... damn it all TT_TT

I could seel stuff on ebay... if I knew how


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> isolated isn't the start of it... I've never been out of arizona in my life... I've never even been out of glendale! (my city)
> 
> I went to a few airport sites, to try and arrange tickets to fly there... about $400... yea... damn it all TT_TT
> 
> I could seel stuff on ebay... if I knew how



You realise Arizona's bigger my than my whole country right? And as for eBay, I might be interested if you're selling some good stuff.


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> isolated isn't the start of it... I've never been out of arizona in my life... I've never even been out of glendale! (my city)
> 
> I went to a few airport sites, to try and arrange tickets to fly there... about $400... yea... damn it all TT_TT
> 
> I could seel stuff on ebay... if I knew how



I know how it feels to be isolated grew up on a farm that was in the middle of no where and the most advance tech was a fax machine.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

I got it! Get paid as a poison tester and......wait...shit, you can only do that once. Never mind.

No, seriously check your local paper for small research groups where you go and answer a few questions about a product or something. Got $75 last year for one about Nascar.....I've never even watched Nascar either.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> I know how it feels to be isolated grew up on a farm that was in the middle of no where and the most advance tech was a fax machine.



I dont know whether to lol or feel bad at this.  Does it help that I like farms?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

I could do commissions ^_^ though my art isn't good enough for that lol

anyway, who here would be willing to live with a loser like me? x3


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I could do commissions ^_^ though my art isn't good enough for that lol
> 
> anyway, who here would be willing to live with a loser like me? x3



You dont give yourself enough credit. You made me laugh AND you like slightly illegal fun, live with you anyday.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

hehe, thnx. how bout you guys go to MFF in november?


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hehe, thnx. how bout you guys go to MFF in november?



MFF?


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I could do commissions ^_^ though my art isn't good enough for that lol
> 
> anyway, who here would be willing to live with a loser like me? x3



Lol I'm up for it you seem to be a care fun loving guy good qualities in a roomy so long as i can get some private time and you don't mind chatter on a Vent.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> MFF?


midwest fur fest in chicago!


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

Ouch, thats far!


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> midwest fur fest in chicago!



Damn Chicago is like a day drive from me if only I had a car of mine own.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> midwest fur fest in chicago!



Always wanted to see Chicago, I have a few relatives there from the Diaspora.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> Lol I'm up for it you seem to be a care fun loving guy good qualities in a roomy so long as i can get some private time and you don't mind chatter on a Vent.



lol, thnx, and no, dun mind. ^_^

I shall clean the house every day!


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

I might help you. Providing I have some incentive...


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you won't find a "hawt chick" on a site with 80% males, and 50% of them being bi or gay... so, good luck with that... xD



oh sure dash my dreams why don't ya T^T

:cry: :cry: 
:cry: :cry: 
:cry: :cry: 
:cry: :cry:
:cry: :cry: 


lol
at least i got to hook line and sinker 562 poor unlucky gays into my evil trap.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1425060/
heehehe
i'm such a jerk.
but i'm deranged so why not.
hahahaahhaha


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I might help you. Providing I have some incentive...



no need. I like to clean, and I'd feel guilty for maybe not doing enough to help out with rent or something


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

Well heres to future roomies well night all I have work in 12 hrs and i need sleep.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> oh sure dash my dreams why don't ya T^T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see the pic, so until you tell me otherwise, I'm gonna assume you're a homophobic asshole... please prove me wrong


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> no need. I like to clean, and I'd feel guilty for maybe not doing enough to help out with rent or something



Joking about the incentive, I like having everything clean anyway. You're never ashamed to show people around^^

And good night Lost.


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2008)

This isn't a fucking IM convo.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Aden said:


> This isn't a fucking IM convo.



I know, but we're the only people on tihis thread so who cares?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Aden said:


> This isn't a fucking IM convo.



this isn't a fucking be a dick about it conversation... anyway, I was expecting this thread to close sometime anyway


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

usually there only open 9 to 5.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

I should go anyway, it's 7am here. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I can't see the pic, so until you tell me otherwise, I'm gonna assume you're a homophobic asshole... please prove me wrong



its the old insert floppy here computer joke.
floppys as in "3.25 in" non-erect penis.
lol

XD
thats odd.
maybe you need to try the full image option.
and no for the love of the gods i am not homo
my favs might have some gay stuff in it but its mostly becuase its my friends work and i like the 
art.

and yes i know my Avatar kicks butt


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

Likewise, its 2:09 am here


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> its the old insert floppy here computer joke.
> floppys as in "3.25 in" non-erect penis.
> lol
> 
> ...



ok, aside from being totally conceided, apparently you don't know what homophobe means... T_T it means you don't like homosexuals... as in you hate gay people... that's kinda how you came off... and no, I can't see the image because it's labeled under adult. and I'm 17

paranoia much? xD


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, aside from being totally conceided, apparently you don't know what homophobe means... T_T it means you don't like homosexuals... as in you hate gay people... that's kinda how you came off... and no, I can't see the image because it's labeled under adult. and I'm 17
> 
> paranoia much? xD



lol
i don't hate them.
i'm just not one of them.
 heres the image itself in my attachments.
i'm really gonna have to remove that tag.
now that the joke is over.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> lol
> i don't hate them.
> i'm just not one of them.
> heres the image itself in my attachments.
> ...



wow... lol, original... anyway, I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't label it homo. I mean, I know I'm being butthurt and all, but I grow tired of people saying fag, homo etc. just say, "I'm not gay" or something. I mean, it's not only easier to say the word gay, but it's not as offensive

anyway, did you make that yourself? must've taken forever! xD


----------



## Jarz (Aug 9, 2008)

Aden said:


> This isn't a fucking IM convo.


It's better than anything on tv right now


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> wow... lol, original... anyway, I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't label it homo. I mean, I know I'm being butthurt and all, but I grow tired of people saying fag, homo etc. just say, "I'm not gay" or something. I mean, it's not only easier to say the word gay, but it's not as offensive
> 
> anyway, did you make that yourself? must've taken forever! xD



actually that image took only 30 seconds


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 9, 2008)

Jarz said:


> It's better than anything on tv right now



well said.
i tire of the endless bullshit of commercials and crap.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> actually that image took only 30 seconds



I was being sarcastic >_<


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 9, 2008)

I started reading this thread from the beginning, and I was thinking about posting, but then I continued reading and saw the thread had gone way off track...  Trying to decide if I should post here or wait for another thread...


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 9, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> I started reading this thread from the beginning, and I was thinking about posting, but then I continued reading and saw the thread had gone way off track...  Trying to decide if I should post here or wait for another thread...



Or make some attempt at joining in the convo before it possibly gets locked? <(@o@)>


----------



## Jarz (Aug 9, 2008)

Post whatever you have to say(write) i think this sort of things had happened in other (and longer) threads


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know what I'd say with regards to the current conversation...


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

Oi Nekofox, I noticed a few pages back you were saying you needed to make some money, there's a whole month of summer left, is a job out of the question?

"Note that that wasn't sarcasm, I know the economy went to shit in the states so I don't know how easy getting a job would be."


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Oi Nekofox, I noticed a few pages back you were saying you needed to make some money, there's a whole month of summer left, is a job out of the question?
> 
> "Note that that wasn't sarcasm, I know the economy went to shit in the states so I don't know how easy getting a job would be."



well, let's see... applying for every single job I live near (around 30) + not getting any of them = low self esteem


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 9, 2008)

*hugs NekoFox*  I know the feeling.  I wouldn't recommend doing what I did, though...  perhaps as a last resort, but not at this point.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, let's see... applying for every single job I live near (around 30) + not getting any of them = low self esteem



in a way i'm lucky
i am a HS grad so i'll find a good job but yes the economy is shits right now.
gas is up and stocks are down not to mention food is becoming mega pricey.

its stupid.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> in a way i'm lucky
> i am a HS grad so i'll find a good job but yes the economy is shits right now.
> gas is up and stocks are down not to mention food is becoming mega pricey.
> 
> its stupid.



lucky doesn't begin to describe it... my family can't afford to keep me in highschool despite it being free... I don't get that part... so I'm being homeschooled. I swear, it's so hard to be positive when nothing goes the way you need it to go...


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, let's see... applying for every single job I live near (around 30) + not getting any of them = low self esteem



Awww don't feel bad, it was exactly the same for me, several failed interviews  and shit tonnes of ignored applications. The first job is always really hard to  get, and an economic recession doesn't help. Short term jobs for people who know  you is a good start, building up some personal references, doesn't do you much  good if no one's hiring though  . 

You could always come up to Canada  and work in the oil sands, they're always looking for labour there. Course it is  kinda dangerous and shitty.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Awww don't feel bad, it was exactly the same for me, several failed interviews  and shit tonnes of ignored applications. The first job is always really hard to  get, and an economic recession doesn't help. Short term jobs for people who know  you is a good start, building up some personal references, doesn't do you much  good if no one's hiring though  .
> 
> You could always come up to Canada  and work in the oil sands, they're always looking for labour there. Course it is  kinda dangerous and shitty.



1. believe it or not, I got the first job I applied for, but as luck has it, my parents made me quit within 30 minutes of my first day there... yea, I'm sure I hold some kind of world record there >_< (reason being, I lived too far from harkins theatre... yea)

2. I've had many reffered jobs from my friends. yet they still chose to ignore me

3. the last job I applied for was during a freaking JOB FAIR! that's where they almost no DOUBT give you a job... but once again, as luck had it, I was the last one to be interviewed... but I wasn't interviewed because all the positions were filled...


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 9, 2008)

That's some horrible luck, NekoFox.  My only recommendation is to keep at it, and don't let it get you down.  Something's bound to work out sooner or later.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 1. believe it or not, I got the first job I applied for, but as luck has it, my parents made me quit within 30 minutes of my first day there... yea, I'm sure I hold some kind of world record there >_< (reason being, I lived too far from harkins theatre... yea)
> 
> 2. I've had many reffered jobs from my friends. yet they still chose to ignore me
> 
> 3. the last job I applied for was during a freaking JOB FAIR! that's where they almost no DOUBT give you a job... but once again, as luck had it, I was the last one to be interviewed... but I wasn't interviewed because all the positions were filled...



 , that's rough kiddo. I know it's an annoying thing to say but try not to get  discouraged, I'm sure you'll find something. Worse comes to worse my previous  recommendation stands, just watch out for Greenpeace, they hate the oil sands.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> That's some horrible luck, NekoFox.  My only recommendation is to keep at it, and don't let it get you down.  Something's bound to work out sooner or later.



I know I should cheer up... but I can't help but label my own self a bum... I mean, I'm not even technically going to school anymore! but I think I have enough dignity to say that none of that is my fault... it's all my parents fault 

btw, if you hear me saying, I feel guilty for whatever reason, it's because I hate people thinking that I'm some kind of loser who doesn't even have a job., and I'm trying so hard to live my life without all this struggle

ugh, I can't keep talking about my needs! what's up with yall?

white: I don't mean to sound ungrateful, but I think I'm way too weak to work that kind of job 0_o  to compare, I would say Fashion wins over working in oil which I probably wouldn't be able to do xD


----------



## Jarz (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ugh, I can't keep talking about my needs! what's up with yall?



mmm... here all fine (at the moment)...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Well that was a short sleep^^

Anyway NekoFox you're not a loser for not having a job. I dont work and I dont consider myself a loser, any of my friends who do work complain about it all the time and dont even spend the money they make. So I think I'm better off.

And isn't homeschool supposed to be better than school school?


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 9, 2008)

I believe if you have applied to as many jobs as you say you have, you can apply for unemployment checks.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Well that was a short sleep^^
> 
> Anyway NekoFox you're not a loser for not having a job. I dont work and I dont consider myself a loser, any of my friends who do work complain about it all the time and dont even spend the money they make. So I think I'm better off.
> 
> And isn't homeschool supposed to be better than school school?



not the way I'm doing it. I collect CD's every day and use my computer to do homework... fancy living for those who haven't experienced not being in school... miserable for those who understand why they need school

edit: are you reffering to wellfare? I've never heard of unemployment checks... and don't be so sure... kinda like how australia pays you to be in school unlike other countries/etc.... arizona might not be one of those states that do that... I dunno


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> white: I don't mean to sound ungrateful, but I think I'm way too weak to work that kind of job 0_o to compare, I would say Fashion wins over working in oil which I probably wouldn't be able to do xD



Oh no worries I was kidding, it's a horrible job don't ever do it. I'm kind of  holding it as a last resort if things get really fucked up here but even then  I'd be working on machines, no way am I doing grunt work in that death trap.  Admittedly I'd like to try driving one of the huge machines they have out there,  the ones where one tire weighs like 20000 pounds  , I'd be worried about like,  crushing trucks and buildings and such by accident though.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

We get EMA over here, basically $80 a week for going to school.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Oh no worries I was kidding, it's a horrible job don't ever do it. I'm kind of  holding it as a last resort if things get really fucked up here but even then  I'd be working on machines, no way am I doing grunt work in that death trap.  Admittedly I'd like to try driving one of the huge machines they have out there,  the ones where one tire weighs like 20000 pounds  , I'd be worried about like,  crushing trucks and buildings and such by accident though.



not to mention, to have a job in that "death trap" I'd have to uh... move to canada... and THAT costs money... which I don't have x3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> We get EMA over here, basically $80 a week for going to school.



what the fuck?!


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what the fuck?!



That's what I said when I found out about it^^. Grateful for it though, all the blank dvds and beer/cider I want courtesy of the government.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> That's what I said when I found out about it^^. Grateful for it though, all the blank dvds and beer/cider I want courtesy of the government.


how nice... another reason to despise arizona! ^_^

and dude, what the hell was this about unemployment checks?!


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, when I started writing this, there seemed to be a desire to change the subject, no idea what's been posted since...  Guess I'll find out soon...  anyway, back to the original subject of the thread.

<-  That guy is pretty much just an online extension of my own personality.  The only real difference personality-wise is that he's more outgoing, while I'm very reserved, quiet, and shy.  

- 24 years old as of last January.
- Tries to be friendly to everyone.
- Very snuggly and loves to give/receive affection.  
- Basically gay (it's complicated...  let's say gay with bisexual tendencies)
- Pagan, with a focus on studying Wicca.
- Pacifist, and tries to avoid hurting anyone in any manner.
- In the military (kinda contradicts the previous item, huh?  I thought basic training would put the "fight" in me.  I thought wrong...  Less than 6 months to go, though.)
- Loves music, whether listening, playing, arranging, or what have you.
 - -  Has a few years experience playing guitar, almost all self-taught, resulting in bad technique.
 - -  Enjoys exotic instruments, and would like to collect and learn to play some.  Currently owns a mandolin and two djembe drums in addition to his electric guitar and computer software.
- Loves playing video games, especially quirky and unusual games, and games that make you think (Katamari, Intelligent Qube, Gitaroo Man, Okami, Myst, Super Paper Mario).  
- Loves having his head rubbed and his ears touched.
- HATES being tickled.  He will run away from you and/or pelt you with soft objects of minor discomfort.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

You shouldn't hate Arizona, it's got a 'z' in it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Tansunn, what's your fascination with paganism? Personally I think it goes against what the ancient gods were about, but then again I dont know what you think about paganism.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> - Loves music, whether listening, playing, arranging, or what have you.
> - -  Has a few years experience playing guitar, almost all self-taught, resulting in bad technique.



same with me and my trusty $20 garage sale-bought piano ^_^

ninja edit: I personally don't believe in any type of god. not going to go into debate about it (unless we can be mature about it ^_^), but I love cold hard science/astronomy


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 9, 2008)

http://workforcesecurity.doleta.gov/unemploy/uifactsheet.asp
Does this help at all?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> http://workforcesecurity.doleta.gov/unemploy/uifactsheet.asp
> Does this help at all?



that's pretty cool. I'll bookmark it, but with my luck, it may not work my way... and I can see myself getting thrown out a window... x3


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's pretty cool. I'll bookmark it, but with my luck, it may not work my way... and I can see myself getting thrown out a window... x3



Wear boots, very heavy boots.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Wear boots, very heavy boots.



better yet, throw THEM out the window and tell em' "I don't like it!"


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> same with me and my trusty $20 garage sale-bought piano ^_^
> 
> ninja edit: I personally don't believe in any type of god. not going to go into debate about it (unless we can be mature about it ^_^), but I love cold hard science/astronomy



I am against the teaching of astronomy, because the religion hinduism teaches that the earth rests on top of a great elephant that stands on the back of a giant turtle.  (That was a joke if you couldn't tell.)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> I am against the teaching of astronomy, because the religion hinduism teaches that the earth rests on top of a great elephant that stands on the back of a giant turtle.  (That was a joke if you couldn't tell.)



I was hoping it was... xD otherwise, I would have to make an hour long speech about why nothing physical keeps the earth balanced


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I was hoping it was... xD otherwise, I would have to make an hour long speech about why nothing physical keeps the earth balanced



Thanks be to whatever god's up there, I hate physics lectures. Damn gravity...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Thanks be to whatever god's up there, I hate physics lectures. Damn gravity...



it's gravity that keeps us from floating in infinite space ...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's gravity that keeps us from floating in infinite space ...



Dammit, I remembered the 5 years of physics I was blocking out...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Dammit, I remembered the 5 years of physics I was blocking out...



I wuff you too ^_^


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know if you can collect unemployment unless you've been working for a  while first  , you could always marry a rich old person   ?

On a more topical note all religions seem to have amusingly crazy ass explanations for crap like that, including christianity. Invisible diamond spheres and an outer layer of angel choirs or some such.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I wuff you too ^_^



I cant stay mad at a guy with an avatar that adorable, have a man hug.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I cant stay mad at a guy with an avatar that adorable, have a man hug.



ok, man hug it is... dude  T.T

*skips over, lifts one leg, and huggles tightly* 

there, manly enough fer ya? >=3


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Tansunn, what's your fascination with paganism? Personally I think it goes against what the ancient gods were about, but then again I dont know what you think about paganism.



Well, when I first discovered Wicca, it was through an excerpt from the Wiccan Rede - "An ye harm none, do as ye will."  Something about that intrigued me, so I go online and started to do some research about it.  I've always felt that if there was some divine entity, that it _was_ nature, as opposed to some external being that remains hidden, and that was one of the things I came upon in my research.  From there, I just continued reading and learning, and not only did it fascinate me, it just seemed to fit.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> Well, when I first discovered Wicca, it was through an excerpt from the Wiccan Rede - "An ye harm none, do as ye will."  Something about that intrigued me, so I go online and started to do some research about it.  I've always felt that if there was some divine entity, that it _was_ nature, as opposed to some external being that remains hidden, and that was one of the things I came upon in my research.  From there, I just continued reading and learning, and not only did it fascinate me, it just seemed to fit.



I too did research on my religion... on wikipedia xD but still, I know quite a bit now ^_^

also, wikipedia is the greatest site!


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> Well, when I first discovered Wicca, it was through an excerpt from the Wiccan Rede - "An ye harm none, do as ye will."  Something about that intrigued me, so I go online and started to do some research about it.  I've always felt that if there was some divine entity, that it _was_ nature, as opposed to some external being that remains hidden, and that was one of the things I came upon in my research.  From there, I just continued reading and learning, and not only did it fascinate me, it just seemed to fit.



That works for me, if we have to worship somethin it may as well be nature right? Is it Celtic mythology you're into? If so we've got a lot to talk about^^


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I was hoping it was... xD otherwise, I would have to make an hour long speech about why nothing physical keeps the earth balanced



Except the Axis right................................. I mean someone like you wouldn't forget that little bit about the Earth right...............


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> Well, when I first discovered Wicca, it was through an excerpt from the Wiccan Rede - "An ye harm none, do as ye will."  Something about that intrigued me, so I go online and started to do some research about it.  I've always felt that if there was some divine entity, that it _was_ nature, as opposed to some external being that remains hidden, and that was one of the things I came upon in my research.  From there, I just continued reading and learning, and not only did it fascinate me, it just seemed to fit.



Right on my Earthen friend!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> That works for me, if we have to worship somethin it may as well be nature right? Is it Celtic mythology you're into? If so we've got a lot to talk about^^


nu nuuu! there's much more to believe in! like... science? >.>

oh, I'm so alone  I guess I'll talk to myself about extraterrestrial life, and pretend I'm interested in what I'm talking about


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Monak said:


> Except the Axis right................................. I mean someone like you wouldn't forget that little bit about the Earth right...............


being at a tilt of 23.05 if I'm not mistaken ^_^


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> nu nuuu! there's much more to believe in! like... science? >.>
> 
> oh, I'm so alone  I guess I'll talk to myself about extraterrestrial life, and pretend I'm interested in what I'm talking about



I am so up for a conversation on alien life!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Monak said:


> I am so up for a conversation on alien life!



............................... *lifts finger*.................... nevermind


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> nu nuuu! there's much more to believe in! like... science? >.>
> 
> oh, I'm so alone  I guess I'll talk to myself about extraterrestrial life, and pretend I'm interested in what I'm talking about



I dont believe in science, science simply is. You cant deny it. But I do have an interest in Celtic mythology, mainly cause it's part of my heritage.

And why aren't we talking about aliens? I like star trek remember?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

lol, jk. I believe I created a thread on ET life a while back ago... surprisingly it had quite a lot of attention... ^_^ I'm surprised that half the furs out there are twice as smart as me at atronomy

oh OH! but I must tell everybody! it has come to my attention that a while ago, scientists have discovered living organisms within a planet with a bunch of random numbers and letters I wish I could remember xD only problem being... the planet is now over 900 degrees


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ............................... *lifts finger*.................... nevermind



well fine if you don't want to take a stab at the goldie locks equation or silcone based life then I will just go else where.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, jk. I believe I created a thread on ET life a while back ago... surprisingly it had quite a lot of attention... ^_^ I'm surprised that half the furs out there are twice as smart as me at atronomy
> 
> oh OH! but I must tell everybody! it has come to my attention that a while ago, scientists have discovered living organisms within a planet with a bunch of random numbers and letters I wish I could remember xD only problem being... the planet is now over 900 degrees



Living organisms? Do tell.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Monak said:


> well fine if you don't want to take a stab at the goldie locks equation or silcone based life then I will just go else where.



lol, wanna know something cool? my ancestor actually created the story of goldilocks and the three bears... where science would be without that story I can not tell ^.^


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, wanna know something cool? my ancestor actually created the story of goldilocks and the three bears... where science would be without that story I can not tell ^.^



Really? I dont eat porridge because of that story. Where's my Tardis?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Living organisms? Do tell.



yup, traces of methane and uh... once again... another name I can't remember xD. 

they actually found a whole BUNCH of methane on the planet... like, twice as much as fathomable

edit: you ARE aware of goldilocks conditions right? it's THE definition of whether or not life can exist on another planet


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

A lot of people here seem to be really into wicca and such. Personally I've been reading a lot about dualistic gnostic religions lately, like Catharism and such, but basically I'm an atheist in that I don't think any religions are right about anything. The absence of a real answer doesn't validate a fabricated one.

And once again I took way too long to finish typing and the topic changed, dishonor on me.


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yup, traces of methane and uh... once again... another name I can't remember xD.
> 
> they actually found a whole BUNCH of methane on the planet... like, twice as much as fathomable
> 
> edit: you ARE aware of goldilocks conditions right? it's THE definition of whether or not life can exist on another planet



Methane is the only proof of organisms?  That is a huge assumption on their part........


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> A lot of people here seem to be really into wicca and such. Personally I've been  reading a lot about dualistic gnostic religions lately, like Catharism and such,  but basically I'm an atheist in that I don't think any religions are right about  anything. The absence of a real answer doesn't validate a fabricated one.



science is ur best friend =3

anyway, on to more blabbing... monak, do you recall there being another rover being launched on mars sometime next year? I can't remember if that's right... but a salute to spirit and opportunity TT_TT


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> A lot of people here seem to be really into wicca and such. Personally I've been reading a lot about dualistic gnostic religions lately, like Catharism and such, but basically I'm an atheist in that I don't think any religions are right about anything. The absence of a real answer doesn't validate a fabricated one.
> 
> And once again I took way too long to finish typing and the topic changed, dishonor on me.



hence Earthen faiths you worship the Earth something that is real and does give life and also take life.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Monak said:


> Methane is the only proof of organisms?  That is a huge assumption on their part........



well, think of it this way. this planet is a mere 50 light years away... and do I even need to mention what percentage of the entire universe we've searched?


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> That works for me, if we have to worship somethin it may as well be nature right? Is it Celtic mythology you're into? If so we've got a lot to talk about^^



I'm afraid not.  I'm not too big into the mythology aspect.  I mean, they're nice stories, and I can see them being helpful visualization tools, but I haven't had any need for them as such.  

Anyway, I'm off to bed, and I likely won't be around until some time in the afternoon.  Feel free to leave me a PM or IM and I'll get back to you when I can.  And that invitation is extended to anyone who may read this, it's not specifically directed to anybody.


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> science is ur best friend =3
> 
> anyway, on to more blabbing... monak, do you recall there being another rover being launched on mars sometime next year? I can't remember if that's right... but a salute to spirit and opportunity TT_TT



they may have scrapped it to design and launch a spelunker to explore the caves the orbitor photographed on a low orbit fly by.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Monak said:


> they may have scrapped it to design and launch a spelunker to explore the caves the orbitor photographed on a low orbit fly by.



ah, nice to know...

*sigh* I wish there were someone out there who could give me updates on scientific discoveries just incase I miss something...... *stares at monak*... ah, if only T_T


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, think of it this way. this planet is a mere 50 light years away... and do I even need to mention what percentage of the entire universe we've searched?



I am all about life an finding it , I am hoping we find something in the next 15 years.  BUT to say that methane is a sure sign on a planet with a 900 degree atmosphere is a huge leap.  There are bound to be violent chemical reactions creating the methane.


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ah, nice to know...
> 
> *sigh* I wish there were someone out there who could give me updates on scientific discoveries just incase I miss something...... *stares at monak*... ah, if only T_T



what do you want to know , I am pretty up to date


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Monak said:


> what do you want to know , I am pretty up to date



and that's the problem. I usually take about 30 minutes reading articles on my fav hubble site, so incase you catch something that you'd consider "worthy" like, makes you go "oh, how cool", you should let me know! I don't want to feel out of place TT_TT

and on that note... I'm going to bed! damn... it's 2 am


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> and that's the problem. I usually take about 30 minutes reading articles on my fav hubble site, so incase you catch something that you'd consider "worthy" like, makes you go "oh, how cool", you should let me know! I don't want to feel out of place TT_TT
> 
> and on that note... I'm going to bed! damn... it's 2 am



perhaps a conversation on MSN?


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> I'm afraid not.  I'm not too big into the mythology aspect.  I mean, they're nice stories, and I can see them being helpful visualization tools, but I haven't had any need for them as such.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to bed, and I likely won't be around until some time in the afternoon.  Feel free to leave me a PM or IM and I'll get back to you when I can.  And that invitation is extended to anyone who may read this, it's not specifically directed to anybody.



Good night, I might follow suit but there's ham toastys to be eaten.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

Monak said:


> hence Earthen faiths you worship the Earth something that is real and does give life and also take life.



I know, I'm not sure about worshiping the earth, respect the environment that  sustains us certainly but worship isn't something I can really get my head  around. The whole idea's a pretty stark contrast to dualistic Gnosticism though,  seeing as it views the material universe to be inherently evil  .


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I know, I'm not sure about worshiping the earth, respect the environment that  sustains us certainly but worship isn't something I can really get my head  around. The whole idea's a pretty stark contrast to dualistic Gnosticism though,  seeing as it views the material universe to be inherently evil  .



caring for the environment is all the worship you need do.  Honestly all that the Earth ever asks is you return your body when you are done.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Good night Nekofox.

And whitenoise, I think worship in the classical sense meant the same as co-exist.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

Monak said:


> caring for the environment is all the worship you need do. Honestly all that the Earth ever asks is you return your body when you are done.





secretfur said:


> Good night Nekofox.
> 
> And whitenoise, I think worship in the classical sense meant the same as co-exist.



Well those things are perfectly sensible, it just the more extreme  manifestations of the practise that kind of put me off. Also sorry for taking so  long to respond, snapped a freaking guitar string down tuning of all the stupid  things  , I don't even know how I managed to do it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Well those things are perfectly sensible, it just the more extreme  manifestations of the practise that kind of put me off. Also sorry for taking so  long to respond, snapped a freaking guitar string down tuning of all the stupid  things  , I don't even know how I managed to do it.



I havent broken a string in 3 years. Probably why my guitar sounds like crap, but the nearest place to buy strings is 40 miles away.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

ok erm lets see here
I am 14
I am bi
I have over loved my fetishes
I like sports espacally football
I love frustration music
mabey thats enough but hey! u can always ask if u want more


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Whats frustration music?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Whats frustration music?


well i created such an category lol
ok its music that gets all the sadnees upsetness out of you and things related to that. even making u happy 
ok here are examples
Track-13 - Disturbed
Enough - Disturbed
Alone I Break - Korn

there are more just ask if u want more


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Ah right, I have frustration music too. I put on some Megadeth and beat the crap out of my punch bag^^


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Ah right, I have frustration music too. I put on some Megadeth and beat the crap out of my punch bag^^


 
hehe ^^


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I havent broken a string in 3 years. Probably why my guitar sounds like crap, but the nearest place to buy strings is 40 miles away.



That's rough  , I'm lucky there's a place pretty close to me cause I break  strings all the time  , it's because of all the radical shifts in tuning I  think.

Also holy crap the topic, totally forgot .

Let me see,  while I guess I'll do one for the crow seeing as it's my avatar.

Age:  Unknown, but assuredly very old.

Size: Same as the huge crows that live  at my local library, so a little bigger then your average house  cat.

Sexuality: Nope

Diet: Is a dream eater so mostly dreams  ,  enjoys tasty food when offered though :V .

Mannerisms: Proper in an  eclectic sort of way, that's always been the impression I get from watching  crows.

Likes: Music, art, conversation in general, debating in  particular, kind intellegent people, dark peaceful places like  cemeteries.

Dislikes: Crass unpleasant people, noisy bright places, music  and art that isn't good :[ .

That's all I can think of right now, if you  have any questions ask away.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Diet: Is a dream eater so mostly dreams
> quote]
> 
> eat my fetishes dreams please!
> its an real pain loving stuff that aint real...


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I havent broken a string in 3 years. Probably why my guitar sounds like crap, but the nearest place to buy strings is 40 miles away.



O..o

Use the internet or _something_. Your poor strings...

/Change mine at least monthly.
//If they haven't already snapped from excessive trem use. Â¬..Â¬


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> Whitenoise said:
> 
> 
> > Diet: Is a dream eater so mostly dreams
> ...


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> reigoskeiter said:
> 
> 
> > The process usually causes the subconscious mind to panic and as a result the dream turns into a fairly awful nightmare, you wake up once the dream is consumed but it's still not a very pleasant experience.
> ...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Aden said:


> O..o
> 
> Use the internet or _something_. Your poor strings...
> 
> ...



...Why didn't I think of that? *punches self in sac*


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> oh damn it i want to get rid of my fetishes >.<
> it sucks totally i mean come on http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1439986/ <--- this pic sexy? i know, but i dont know why it is it just is!
> it would be awesome to...oh nvm im getting a little over exctited here o.0'



Pffft foot fetishes or I guess paw fetishes are no big deal, don't worry about it  . The whole furry fandom is really one big fetish freak show anyway, I wouldn't be worried about a little thing like that.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Pffft foot fetishes or I guess paw fetishes are no big deal, don't worry about it  . The whole furry fandom is really one big fetish freak show anyway, I wouldn't be worried about a little thing like that.


 
wait? only foot categoryd fetish?
NO i dont have that only i have other too!
and it would be just lovley to have sex whit that wolf!


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> wait? only foot categoryd fetish?
> NO i dont have that only i have other too!
> and it would be just lovley to have sex whit that wolf!



Oh well that there's a furry fetish, but seeing as this is the furry fandom that kinda goes with the territory, so you're in the same boat as just about everyone here  . I can understand the frustration in being attracted to something that doesn't exist, but not dreaming about it wouldn't likely do you any good anyway.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Oh well that there's a furry fetish, but seeing as this is the furry fandom that kinda goes with the territory, so you're in the same boat as just about everyone here  . I can understand the frustration in being attracted to something that doesn't exist, but not dreaming about it wouldn't likely do you any good anyway.


 
yep yep
the only way i can live out my paw fetish ect.
this is an example
an guy waring an wolf costume whit hot paws and ill romance the paws even tho its not real it must have SOME effect


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> yep yep
> the only way i can live out my paw fetish ect.
> this is an example
> an guy waring an wolf costume whit hot paws and ill romance the paws even tho its not real it must have SOME effect



Exactly.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Exactly.


 
but yet. is it allowed in an fur con?
or like in FA united?
xD


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

ok lets continue to the regular topic
sorry for the inconfinience


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> ok lets continue to the regular topic
> sorry for the inconfinience



Buh? Anyway I've never attended a con so I don't know, I imagine you'd have to take that up with who ever is in the suit.


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 9, 2008)

Being in love with something that doesn't exist is like being in love with a computer subroutine on a Holodeck.  You remind me of Harry Kim now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7TmO5MCUAQ


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> Being in love with something that doesn't exist is like being in love with a computer subroutine on a Holodeck.  You remind me of Harry Kim now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7TmO5MCUAQ



I want to play Kaltoe (Vulcan chess)


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 9, 2008)

It takes years to learn.


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> It takes years to learn.



Still want to learn it seems like tons of fun.


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 9, 2008)

The object of the game is to be the last person to move a rod, completing a perfect sphere. It's Kal-toh by the way.
http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/Kal-toh


----------

